# Fuji CCR-3?



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the PB catalog in the mail yesterday and they're selling a 2011 CCR-3 for about $1249. Only info I got on the bike was on the performance site. For a carbon bike at that price I think it's a good deal. Any takes?


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks kinda like a SL1 but with ugly black and gold colors. Also its a triple crank with tiagra group... But for that price I kinda want to get it


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Its based on the SL-1 C4 frame. Its a Performance exclusive item. Good entry level carbon bike with Tiagra/triple.


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

U think it's a good upgrade coming from a Fuji Newest 3.0? I'm planning to upgrade the components to SRAM Rival. I already have some parts in the mail


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats really in the opinion of the rider. Take one for a test ride and make the decision. There is no right/wrong answer. You need to see if that bike is for you.


----------



## gus6464 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have that same exact frame but in the CCR-4 version which is blue, black, and silver. My girlfriend purchased the bike last summer with sora for $799 as her first bike to see if she would get into cycling but she lost she lost interest fast. Luckily she is 5'11 and I am 6' so the 55cm fit us both pretty good. After she decided cycling wasn't for her I gutted it and put a mix of Ultegra/105 parts and some Krysium Elite wheels and it is now my main bike. Long story short it as a great frame. Handling is very impressive and corners like it's on rails.


----------



## ArchEtech (Jul 8, 2011)

I found a 2009 mint for under $700. Even new it's a bargain for a full carbon bike and has compont groups on par with aluminum frames in the same $1200 price range. I'm just starting with the road bike thing but I find the frame really comfortable and shock absorbing. It also feels kind of agile in corners - maybe the geometry? The frame paint on the CCR-1 is much better looking but the black and gold isn't ugly by any means. It's a non-flashy fuctional bike.


----------

